# Recording from 501 to VHS question



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

Is there any way to "spool" a bunch of PVR recordings so that I can dump them down to tape and let it run unattended?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, not under the present version.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think any PVRs do that.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

My issue is that when I send stuff to VHS its usually when I go to bed. Sometimes I also have the PVR recording stuff late at night and what happens is that the timer changes the channel and thus ruins the recordings.

What should happen is when playing back a PVR recording the channel shouldn't stop the PVR playback. The channel should only change in the background for the recording. This would make my life much simplier.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I think the Tivo does this, this would be a great feature especially since the 721 can control a VCR like my 4900 can do (although I don't think I set it up)
I often times dump stuff off for friends and end up doing them when I go to bed, be nice to bang a bunch of stuff off at once..


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

TiVo only does it one at a time. The benefit is that it will start and stop the VCR (at least the Sony SA on a Sony VCR) So you don't record until the tape runs out. But it can only do one at a time, can't queue up.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Also, let us turn off the clock (501), I've ruined more recordings because of this. Why can't the clock be made to look like the clock on the 6000? It is nearly invisible, I like it. The current clock icon is more annoying than the new SciFi bug.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree, I can see if the clock came on during live programming, but to come on while a recording is playing is stupid. If I'm watching a recording there is at least a chance that I don't care about the upcoming channel change. TiVo is at least smart enough to only prompt you with the channel change when you are watching live TV (or watching the buffer)


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

The next release of the 501/508 software, supposedly coming "real soon now", has the option to turn off that annoying clock icon.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW: The clock is named "Mr. Blinky".


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Mr. Blinky the Chistmas Clock?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Is it true that if you cancel "Mr Blinky" to cancel a timer, he enters your dreams and kills you in your sleep? Just a rumor I heard?


----------

